# Mundane Maine Mom vs. Misogynist Moderator



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

he acts like eddie in open chat then gives me a warning for reporting it. he obviously can't handle the duties of mod with any competency. he has a personal vendetta blurring his vision.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

seriously, a mod harassing a member in open chat? not cool.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 26, 2012)

...   

I like you both, this should be good.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

oh and SFW, people you *think* are your great buddies here say you are destroying your credibility and respect here. that they have lost all respect for you because of the cancer comments already. keep making yourself look smaller little man.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 26, 2012)

you guys should neg battle each other


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

no, he should just let shit go and stop harassing a member because he is butt hurt.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> oh and SFW, people you *think* are your great buddies here say you are destroying your credibility and respect here. that they have lost all respect for you because of the cancer comments already. keep making yourself look smaller little man.




knegged!  I think he's a helluva mod.  I'd like to see the cancer post.  I bet it's hilarious and witty.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

no it wasn't. my mom just died in may of lymphoma and thanks to him posting personal info on here i had to tell my daughter things i didn't want to worry her with. he is a pos and i'm not the only one that thinks so.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 26, 2012)

*SFW needs to lose his mod status.*

Is this why I keep getting the PM's about him only being 5'1"?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

height really isn't the measure of a man but he comes up small by any standard.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2012)

LW, I am sorry for your loss, having lost my mother in law from cancer. Any jokes in that respect are truly fucked up. I'm on your side.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Is this why I keep getting the PM's about him only being 5'1"?



supposedly there's a vid of him in his bedroom and he looks like a little kid next to all the furniture. i heard 5'4"

i'm not going to out anyone for what they said in pms, i understand the politics of the forum, but he lost permanent face for a temporary butt hurt. 

friggin childish. NOT mod material at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> LW, I am sorry for your loss, having lost my mother in law from cancer. Any jokes in that respect are truly fucked up. I'm on your side.



thanks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm sure it was just out of affection.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'm sure it was just out of affection.



love your child-like innocence but no dear, it was because he is a very small man.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

LOL taking negs very seriously! 

get a life hun 

And what i said in regards to your supposed cancer was in AG. Why bring it up here in OC? Smh.

who cares what i said in AG? Get over it. Everytime i neg you, you screenshot it or cry about it ad nauseum.  You posted a lame thread about Ann romney...and im sorry if i hurt your feelings about it, but it was the worst. Thread. Ever!

Take it easy ladies....Enjoy your sniffle-fest.


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and im 5'9" (69 inches) for the record. And quite desirable 

Would much rather be my height, swarthy and jacked, then to look like any of you goons.

Curt, move this to AG please. Thanks....


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> LW, I am sorry for your loss, having lost my mother in law from cancer. Any jokes in that respect are truly fucked up. I'm on your side.



Listen chief, shes a manipulator and a weirdo. She tells me via pm that SHE had cancer. Which i could see through as bs. She tells me this after i negged her, which imo, is fucked up to even tell someone just to avoid another negging.

So nows its her mom. Right.  And to tell random internet people that you have cancer before you tell your own kids? Bs. This is a manipulative shut-in with too much time on her hands, seeking the sympathy of others online for whatever odd reason.

Wont comment any further until this is moved to ag. Could care less whos on your side, lw.


Oh, and Admins rep what i say about you, even they laugh at how whiney you are.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: SFW needs to lose his mod status.*



SFW said:


> Listen chief, shes a manipulator and a weirdo. She tells me via pm that SHE had cancer. Which i could see through as bs. She tells me this after i negged her, which imo, is fucked up to even tell someone just to avoid another negging.
> 
> So nows its her mom. Right.  And to tell random internet people that you have cancer before you tell your own kids? Bs. This is a manipulative shut-in with too much time on her hands, seeking the sympathy of others online for whatever odd reason.
> 
> ...



And you're an authority on manipulation.  Surprised you even knew what the word meant. Seriously what did you gain by trying to belittle her? Is your life that meaningless & paltry that you need to annoy her and trying to go for her jugular?  So fucking what if you think she's wierd. I'm sure some people on this board would call you a douchebag.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Listen chief, shes a manipulator and a weirdo. She tells me via pm that SHE had cancer. Which i could see through as bs. She tells me this after i negged her, which imo, is fucked up to even tell someone just to avoid another negging.
> 
> So nows its her mom. Right.  And to tell random internet people that you have cancer before you tell your own kids? Bs. This is a manipulative shut-in with too much time on her hands, seeking the sympathy of others online for whatever odd reason.
> 
> ...





			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> SFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i never told you i had cancer you lying pos. most people here know i tended my mom this spring while she was dying of lymphoma. i have swollen lymph nodes now my doctor is monitoring. it's obvious i mentioned it to you to explain why i snapped at you for a rude comment you made to me in open chat. REAL mods, unlike you, didn't tell me to laugh it off. it was edited and what curt saw of your bullshit was removed.

monday what i found out was since it's only in one area my dr feels safe  monitoring it for 3 months before invasive tests because there aren't  other indicators.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

and what are you in third fucking grade? i don't give a fuck if you neg me. i give a fuck you're acting like eddie. 

and no curt, please don't move this to ag. leave it right here so people can see what this little troll is really made of.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

8/19 i sent you this




			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> i made it very clear it's just a possibility and i'm  worried mainly because of my kids. you are just some faceless guy online  that thought he was so familiar with me spitting on me was ok.  insulting me was supposed to go over as cool or something. it's not...



so yea, try and say it was anything different now and call me a manipulator. who is trying to manipulate what here? and HERE is a big hint genius. if i was worried about you negging me would i do this? derp.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> *And you're an authority on manipulation.  Surprised you even knew what the word meant*.







brain just exploded


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

personal opinion which doesnt mean shit... but not saying each or any of them is right, because i like and respect both of you. LW gives me exciting political views to get fired up about which is fun and post a nipple pic every now and then even if it was through a see through shirt.

but talking about personal medical stuff if it was through PM is not right, but also in SFW defense you don't put any thing on the web in private or public EVER if you do not want it to spread. Sounds like both parties have rights and wrongs on each of their sides, but here is an easier solution... 

make a thread about this 

AZZA vs Justin Bieber... Compare the two pros and cons.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 27, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> personal opinion which doesnt mean shit... but not saying each or any of them is right, because i like and respect both of you. *LW gives me exciting political views* to get fired up about which is fun and post a nipple pic every now and then even if it was through a see through shirt.
> 
> but talking about personal medical stuff if it was through PM is not right, but also in SFW defense you don't put any thing on the web in private or public EVER if you do not want it to spread. Sounds like both parties have rights and wrongs on each of their sides, but here is an easier solution...
> 
> ...




surely you mean rumors and hearsay in lue of fact, fueled by emotion, fallacies, and sensationalism rather than rational thought and logic  


but i digress


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^ yes, but i was trying to be polite


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)

The pos/neg rep factor on this board certainly keeps it interesting.


----------



## l69lou (Aug 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> knegged!  I think he's a helluva mod.  I'd like to see the cancer post.  I bet it's hilarious and witty.


 There is NOTHING funny about cancer. I have been fighting mantle cell lymphoma 9 yrs , with 4 total yrs of chemo and a bone marrow transplant. It is a horror that someone who hasn't been there cannot even imagine. There are some people who are on here who are just little boys in their mentality. I don't know SFW so this is not aimed at him. Little wing I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> 8/19 i sent you this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a badass!


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i never told you i had cancer you lying pos.



Are you off your meds?  seriously. 









This whole "thing" began....because i didnt edit or delete posts that others were making about her menstrual cycle. I told her i couldnt and she should PM curt, the OC mod. I tried to be civil, gave you positive reps...told you to "relax"...but youre obviously unstable. Once you reported me and negged me, all was fair at that point. So i played your game back. I negged you and reported (warned, no points actually taken) you. Why are you falling apart over it?

The whole cancer thing doesnt apply because it was obviously a farse. Youre a manipulator. Im sure someone you know did die of cancer...duh, so has everyone else. Myself included many times over. Thats life. Go listen to Denis Leary: no cure for cancer...and have a laugh. 

Oh and Juggernaut, Go chastise everyone else about what they say in AG. Its ag ffs! And im using the tools that prince implemented on this board. (The reputation system) Everytime i neg this "Lady", if thats what you want to call her, she literally has a breakdown. What "Lady" do you know shows her breasts online or creates pervese sexual stories as she does? Shes a pig like the rest of us. But when it suits her, she'll play the damsel in distress card. What rules am i breaking here? Why am i getting a lesson in morality now on IM? Kindly shove it, hypocrites.


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

> so yea, try and say it was anything different now and call me a manipulator. who is trying to manipulate what here? and HERE is a big hint genius. if i was worried about you negging me would i do this? derp.



Yes, you do care...and Its obvious, cat lady. Youre trying to rally the troops against me in your favor. Hence, why this thread is here in OC and not AG. Because you think the more "respected" members are going to be outraged and "do something about it"

But see heres the thing...I could care less what these unjerked, obese weirdos think of me. Unless the admins themselves ask me to stop negging you, then i will continue. I enjoy rattling your flimsy little cage and hearing you squawk, like the bird you are


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Are you off your meds?  seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Negged for writing too much


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2012)

To be fair, I was addressing multiple members. (Ho and captn SaveEm)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Listen chief, shes a manipulator and a weirdo. She tells me via pm that SHE had cancer. Which i could see through as bs. She tells me this after i negged her, which imo, is fucked up to even tell someone just to avoid another negging.
> 
> So nows its her mom. Right.  And to tell random internet people that you have cancer before you tell your own kids? Bs. This is a manipulative shut-in with too much time on her hands, seeking the sympathy of others online for whatever odd reason.
> 
> ...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SFW again.



I'm gonna save up some rep power for another reppin'.  This has got to be the best thread since the CT was started.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

*SFW needs to lose his mod status.*

I demand to know how tall SFW is.   He may be the most jacked midget ever.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

He's around 5'3/240 I think.  He likes to bully girls also.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> And you're an authority on manipulation.  Surprised you even knew what the word meant. Seriously what did you gain by trying to belittle her? Is your life that meaningless & paltry that you need to annoy her and trying to go for her jugular?  So fucking what if you think she's wierd. I'm sure some people on this board would call you a douchebag.



  I called him a douchebag once, Lol, but I kinda grew to love the little man, This is ridiculous, $100 says he flys to maine and bangs her then they make up. BTW I think SFW can kick your ass Jughead so Id calm down, LW can fight her own battles.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

I need more rep power damm it !


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

l69lou said:


> There is NOTHING funny about cancer. I have been fighting mantle cell lymphoma 9 yrs , with 4 total yrs of chemo and a bone marrow transplant. It is a horror that someone who hasn't been there cannot even imagine. There are some people who are on here who are just little boys in their mentality. I don't know SFW so this is not aimed at him. Little wing I am so sorry for your loss.



Negged fucking cry baby ! Ugg !


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -616005 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



yea, mod material.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Negged fucking cry baby ! Ugg !



LOL!  I did the same thing to that panty waist wet blanket.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yea, mod material.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Are you off your meds?  seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope. not even close. the whole thing began when you made an ignorant troll like comment in open chat and i didn't just let it slide. you been screaming like a butt raped chihuahua and throwing your puny little neg dick around ever since.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Yes, you do care...and Its obvious, cat lady. Youre trying to rally the troops against me in your favor. Hence, why this thread is here in OC and not AG. Because you think the more "respected" members are going to be outraged and "do something about it"
> 
> But see heres the thing...I could care less what these unjerked, obese weirdos think of me. Unless the admins themselves ask me to stop negging you, then i will continue. I enjoy rattling your flimsy little cage and hearing you squawk, like the bird you are



seriously, can't be bothered to read your yapping. let me repeat what i told you that started your stream of tears,

fuck off troll.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yea, mod material.



Tell the truth, you have your period ??


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 27, 2012)

Good stuff, please continue.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Tell the truth, you have your period ??



dear god... how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?

 i'm 51. i stopped having them about a year ago.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't know you were 51 LW, you look late 30's


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

can someone tell mr screaming butt raped puppy if i wanted to "rally troops" i would have taken people up on the offers to neg him to death instead of saying no leave it alone. i let it go and passed up plenty of chances for a few more head shots. he was the one that couldn't get over it and came into open chat making personal insults.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I didn't know you were 51 LW, you look late 30's



i started staying out of the sun in the mid 80's. i think sunblock will make today's girls look even younger as they age.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think your right


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2012)

Some good quality shit in here. What I'd like to know is: who is the master manipulator, sfw or lw? Has the neg war started and is it time to choose a side?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Some good quality shit in here. What I'd like to know is: who is the master manipulator, sfw or lw? Has the neg war started and is it time to choose a side?


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Yes, you do care...and Its obvious, cat lady. Youre trying to rally the troops against me in your favor. Hence, why this thread is here in OC and not AG. Because you think the more "respected" members are going to be outraged and "do something about it"
> 
> But see heres the thing...I could care less what these unjerked, obese weirdos think of me. Unless the admins themselves ask me to stop negging you, then i will continue. I enjoy rattling your flimsy little cage and hearing you squawk, like the bird you are


Hey Mr. screaming butt raped puppy, I really don't know what I'm talking about in the slightest but LW wanted me to tell you if she wanted to "rally troops" she would have taken people up on the offers to neg you to death instead of saying "no leave it alone." She let it go and passed up plenty of chances for a few more head shots. You were the one that couldn't get over it and came into open chat making personal insults.


Little Wing said:


> can someone tell mr screaming butt raped puppy if i wanted to "rally troops" i would have taken people up on the offers to neg him to death instead of saying no leave it alone. i let it go and passed up plenty of chances for a few more head shots. he was the one that couldn't get over it and came into open chat making personal insults.


Done. Happy? /thread?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

AZZA did it


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

i think the better question is who is so butt hurt they can't let it go

he told me to laugh something off

then he insulted me and i snapped at him

instead of laughing it off like he expected me to, he started negging me and harrassing me making fucking ignorant eddie level posts.

i let it go after the initial tiff but mr butt hurt can't seem to. so yea if he negs me i'm going to post it just to show everyone he's 

stilllllllllllllllll whining. 



and seriously, i don't think someone that is so butt hurt he comes into open chat and insults members should be a mod here.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> Hey Mr. screaming butt raped puppy, I really don't know what I'm talking about in the slightest but LW wanted me to tell you if she wanted to "rally troops" she would have taken people up on the offers to neg you to death instead of saying "no leave it alone." She let it go and passed up plenty of chances for a few more head shots. You were the one that couldn't get over it and came into open chat making personal insults.
> 
> Done. Happy? /thread?



repped. thank you.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

The Capt'n is in the house


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 27, 2012)

.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think the better question is who is so butt hurt they can't let it go
> 
> he told me to laugh something off
> 
> ...



sfw is an ag mod. Negging and pissing people for no other reason than you feel like is probably part of the job description for an ag mod.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think the better question is who is so butt hurt they can't let it go
> 
> he told me to laugh something off
> 
> ...


Just wondering if you're failing to see the irony and hypocracy in your posts? From my perspective its seems you're the one continually making insults and butt hurt posts... idk maybe my vision is skewed and I'm not seeing the whole picture... But I see you both flaming each other, but you definitely appear to be much more 'butt hurt' than he. Hence the making of this thread.

/thread?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

and just an observation, there's no way he's as good looking as Adrenolin or CHJ.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)

Look they put up with GFR until he damn near crashed the whole board and he was negging every person who posted in AG. Sometimes a man gets tired of playing with his penis and has to find something else to do with his time.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

i walked away from it for days. i'm just drawing attention to his inability to do the same. now i will again. watch who isn't a big enough man to.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2012)

Adrenolin said:


> Hey Mr. screaming butt raped puppy, I really don't know what I'm talking about in the slightest but LW wanted me to tell you if she wanted to "rally troops" she would have taken people up on the offers to neg you to death instead of saying "no leave it alone." She let it go and passed up plenty of chances for a few more head shots. You were the one that couldn't get over it and came into open chat making personal insults.
> 
> Done. Happy? /thread?





Little Wing said:


> repped. thank you.





Adrenolin said:


> Just wondering if you're failing to see the irony and hypocracy in your posts? From my perspective its seems you're the one continually making insults and butt hurt posts... idk maybe my vision is skewed and I'm not seeing the whole picture... But I see you both flaming each other, but you definitely appear to be much more 'butt hurt' than he. Hence the making of this thread.
> 
> /thread?



At first I was gonna neg you for your lame first post but then you got some reps from lw and quickly pulled some sneaky psychology shit. Well played sir, have some more reps.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god... how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?
> 
> i'm 51. i stopped having them about a year ago.



....  hehe...  you still have my # ??  Id love to see yours !!   No period


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 27, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> ....  hehe...  you still have my # ??  Id love to see yours !!   No period



Good old Walter seeing right thru all this shit and trying to pull a piece of trim. Fuckin classic. He's prison strong you know.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Retlaws a classic


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> At first I was gonna neg you for your lame first post but then you got some reps from lw and quickly pulled some sneaky psychology shit. Well played sir, have some more reps.



you might want to re read the not seeing the whole picture part and take your foot out of your mouth. this shit should have been over a week ago but your boy seems to have a lingering sting in his ring. sorry if it's not cool to say something instead of just suck it up when a crybaby butt hurt mod harasses me in open chat


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2012)

MORE GOD DAM IT  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







   {GO EAGLES]


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> (snip)
> 
> he acts like eddie in open chat then *gives me a warning* for reporting it. he obviously can't handle the duties of mod with any competency. he has a personal vendetta blurring his vision.



Reversed.

(looks around nervously for SFW)

LW, if I show up dead  it's on you, sister!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god... *how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?
> *




not meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> Curt, move this to AG please. Thanks....



Done.



REDDOG309 said:


>



 _Probably_... *no.*


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 27, 2012)

Lmao at the thread title change!



Standard Donkey said:


> not meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Hey bro them flesh lights are legit... who cares what it looks like.. its how it feels that counts.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god... *how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?*



I lived in Norfolk for four years.

...

(adjusts bifocals)

Oh.

_Never mind._


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Little Wing vs. SFW: Clash of the TITANS!!!*

Fuck this shit, show us your tits LW!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

i stopped throwing shit days ago... get pissed n get over it. no problem. let's see how long the other guy can leave it alone. MY asshole doesn't hurt anymore I'M fine... so wait for it...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> What "Lady" do you know shows her breasts online or creates pervese sexual stories as she does?



My very favorite kind!


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2012)

Will Somebody Please Kill Somebody???? ...............for the 'LOVE OF GOD'[allah]....


----------



## longworthb (Aug 27, 2012)

Sfw I think I love you :-* this has got to be the working of cloudy swamp


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2012)

LMFAO @ some of the FAGS in this thread

1. SFW is very handsome and very desirable and I say so, so that makes it true.

2. If LW has Cancer, you don't talk abut it unless you are Fishing for "omg i'm sorry, can i buy you that butt plug on your amazon wish list?"

3. If LW doesn't have Cancer, then STFU

4. SFW is the perfect AG Mod. I Envy him and dream of his naked Greek statue like body next to mine EVERY night..  (i'm going to visit him this week and we are gonna smush... just sayin)

5. Juggernuat and that other Skin head dude need to take LW's cock out of their mouth... wow, you brown nosing FAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6. I like LW, because she is an older version of some of the whores i know.. and i could probably double fist her star fish.. (i'm into that kinda thing)


Conclusion................................. MORE E-FIGHTING PLEASE!!!! (i didn't orgasm yet)


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think the better question is who is so butt hurt they can't let it go
> 
> he told me to laugh something off
> 
> ...




Who is this Eddie u speak of?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 27, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Who is this Eddie u speak of?



Negged for not knowing Eddie


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Who is this Eddie u speak of?



 _Eddie gimmick?
_


----------



## DOBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god... how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?
> 
> i'm 51. i stopped having them about a year ago.



Oh menopausal.....that explains it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 27, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Who is this Eddie u speak of?



He's the seeping anus of the Internet.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look they put up with GFR until he damn near crashed the whole board and he was negging every person who posted in AG. Sometimes a man gets tired of playing with his penis and has to find something else to do with his time.


Gfr could of been worse, he coould have started bumping off patients like that one male nurse did in Pa.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 27, 2012)

Eddie is the steady drip, drip, drip of gonorrhea


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 27, 2012)

*E-CONTROL Rx - Anti-Estrogen*


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone promote SFW to Super Mod, I think that might send LW into a huge meltdown


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm gonna have to support the misogynist mod on this one.  I think I see what's happening here. 


*Bullied girls from Maine suffer poorer mental health in middle age'*

*Girls who are bullied at school or not liked by their peers suffer long after   they have left, a study shows, as not fitting in can damage mental health decades   later.*






The effects of peer problems during secondary school on middle-age health were much stronger in females than males *Photo: Little Wing of IM Forums*



Researchers have discovered that teenagers who are ostracised at school are   more likely to be at risk of developing heart disease and diabetes when they   enter middle age. 

They are more likely to be obese, have high blood pressure and high   cholesterol, as well as being at greater risk of developing diabetes by   their early 40s. 

Interestingly, girls appear much more susceptible to the ruthless social world   of adolescence than boys, according to the Swedish study, which followed   almost 900 students in the north of the country from 16 to 43. 

The effects of peer problems during secondary school on middle-age health were   much stronger in females than males, according to the study, published in   the journal PLoS One. 

The academics, from the universities of Umea and Stockholm, found those who   had the worst time at school socially - being bullied, cast out orf   isolating themselves - tended to be at the highest risk of poor health by   their early 40s. 

*However, they noted that it was not only those at ?the extreme end of the   spectrum?, such as ?those exposed to bullying or victimisation? that tended   to have worse health in middle age.*



They wrote: ?Our results support the notion that aspects of peer relationships   are not only related to future health in the extreme end of the spectrum,   e.g. restricted to those exposed to bullying or peer victimization, but that   one?s difficulties with peers are represented by a health gradient in   adulthood.?
They were unsure why the effect was stronger on Little Wing, but suggested it   could be because men and women had ?different life course pathways?. 
The researchers concluded: ?Our results corroborate the general notion that   peer relationships in childhood or adolescence may impact on adult health.?
The study found this link held true even after the health of the participants   age 16 and their parents? social position, was taken into account.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 27, 2012)

LW needs a good plowing....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look they put up with GFR until he damn near crashed the whole board and he was negging every person who posted in AG. Sometimes a man gets tired of playing with his penis and has to find something else to do with his time.



I got into a neg war with him for fun once; I miss those days.  I think he's back as that new Administrator Aristotle anyhow.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

Saney said:


> can i buy you that butt plug on your amazon wish list?"




how the fuck can you see my wish list?


----------



## Bowden (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> nope. not even close. the whole thing began when you made an ignorant troll like comment in open chat and i didn't just let it slide. you been screaming like a butt raped chihuahua and throwing your puny little neg dick around ever since.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> He's the seeping anus of the Internet.



No.
Close but not quite.
He is the hemorrhoid on the seeping anus of the internet.


----------



## Bowden (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god... how many of you guys have ever actually seen a real vagina?
> 
> i'm 51. i stopped having them about a year ago.



During the shady acres retirement community orgy I ate and fucked a vagina last night.
Does that count?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

i'm not sure. in anything goes it's all about the tranny or bromance love.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Aug 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>



From your personal stash?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 27, 2012)

Then will you apologize to SFW for being so rude and send him some dirty pics that he can share with the rest of us?


----------



## Bowden (Aug 27, 2012)

What this thread needs is something to take LW and SFW minds off of the sexual tension between them.
It's so thick that you could cut it with a knife.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2012)

dbowden said:


> Angry Chihuahua - YouTube



 DEMON CHIHUAHUA **
FOR THE WIN!
​


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

DBowden said:


> From your personal stash?



no, it's actually on my amazon wish list.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Then will you apologize to SFW for being so rude and send him some dirty pics that he can share with the rest of us?



in a woman's mind explaining _why_ you were bitchy and angry _is_ an apology. if the man rejects said bewildering apology the epicness of make up sex will be directly related to how ugly things get before either of them breaks. 

sadly that is as true as it is insane.


----------



## Saney (Aug 27, 2012)

I want more almost naked pics of LW...


LW, please send more. Thank you


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2012)

at my age ALMOST naked is def the smarter choice


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i never told you i had cancer you lying pos.





BUMP






Please explain snapshot further. Thank you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2012)

Saney said:


> LMFAO @ some of the FAGS in this thread
> 
> 1. SFW is very handsome and very desirable and I say so, so that makes it true.
> 
> ...



This!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW needs a good plowing....



This!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

look up the word POSSIBLE. 

 2 kids n possible cancer

i never even eluded that it was more than a possibility.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

NEXT time i unexpectedly try to break off your dick i won't bother to even try and explain why.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

i'm POSSIBLY gay..that is all


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 28, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i'm POSSIBLY gay..that is all



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



i said POSSIBLY..my father was gay so..i need some tests done


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 28, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i said POSSIBLY..my father was gay so..i need some tests done



Are you going to post your blood work?


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> look up the word POSSIBLE.
> 
> 2 kids n possible cancer
> 
> i never even eluded that it was more than a possibility.


Oh, ok. But Why even elude and Why even bring it up to me? Point: You were Attempting to gain my sympathies through the means of a life-threatening illness, which is repugnant. 

As previously stated, post knockers with south-pointing nipples that knock into your doughy stomach, or risk a possible infraction!


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Are you going to post your blood work?



i cant..my children read this forum..i dont want them to know


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 28, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i cant..my children read this forum..i dont want them to know



I understand.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I understand.



group hug?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 28, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> group hug?



Sure


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> Oh, ok. But Why even elude and Why even bring it up to me? Point: You were Attempting to gain my sympathies through the means of a life-threatening illness, which is repugnant.
> 
> As previously stated, post knockers with south-pointing nipples that knock into your doughy stomach, or risk a possible infraction!



well when does your gf want me to take her picture?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 28, 2012)

SFW said:


> Oh, ok. But Why even elude and Why even bring it up to me? Point: You were Attempting to gain my sympathies through the means of a life-threatening illness, which is repugnant.
> 
> As previously stated, post knockers with south-pointing nipples that knock into your doughy stomach, or risk a possible infraction!





i see the stakes have been raised


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i said POSSIBLY..my father was gay so..i need some tests done



They came back....gay positive, sorry


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well when does your gf want me to take her picture?




Which one?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2012)

well, which one are you dressing up as tonight?


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

^ thin ice.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 28, 2012)

^ thin skin


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2012)

^ has a Dead dog as avi


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 28, 2012)

Actually she is dead, I had to put her down a couple of months back


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 28, 2012)

poor baby


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> poor baby



wich one?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not to get SFW whining that I'm looking for sympathy but I put my dog down and a week later my father in law died and the little chubby one moved in(mother in law) with us. So I went from a dog that wanted nothing but to lay at my feet to a 80 year old that farts and don't even have the dog to blame anymore.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 28, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Not to get SFW whining that I'm looking for sympathy but I put my dog down and a week later my father in law died and the little chubby one moved in(mother in law) with us. So I went from a dog that wanted nothing but to lay at my feet to a 80 year old that farts and don't even have the dog to blame anymore.



how do you put up with her snoring?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry Reddog, he looks like a nice old Dog........    Hoping you don't have to 'walk' your 'Mother in Law'......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Not to get SFW whining that I'm looking for sympathy but I put my dog down and a week later my father in law died and the little chubby one moved in(mother in law) with us. So I went from a dog that wanted nothing but to lay at my feet to a 80 year old that farts and don't even have the dog to blame anymore.



Have you diddled her pooper yet?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Have you diddled her pooper yet?



Is that something you do with mother in-laws?  I thought it was something Tesla does with cats?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2017)

I laughed so hard reading this I could have peed myself. I miss SFW and all the other assholes that left or got banned. Where did they go? This place is really different.

And on a wtf note. About 2 years ago maybe? I told one of my doctors stupid nurses that it hurts when she makes the blood pressure thing too tight. Wtf do they always let the machine tighten it to boa constrictor??? My blood pressure is always fine. The dumb bitch looks at me and asks, "Do you have tumors in your arm?" 

Kinda wondering if it might be way too easy to be a nurse.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2017)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is that something you do with mother in-laws?  I thought it was something Tesla does with cats?




Is Tesla still around? He was cool.


----------



## charley (Oct 30, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> Is Tesla still around? He was cool.




,,,, yea LW..   Tesla's still around..  every few weeks he pops up ..


----------

